# Engaging Back Gear Logan 820



## kyler (Jan 3, 2017)

The manuals says (on page 5) that when the Back Gear Knob is pulled out that the back gears will be engaged.  However, when I do that the lathe is locked meaning nothing will turn.

Further in the manual it says ... "To engage the back gear drive first pull out the direct drive lock pin so that the cone pulley and small gear turn free of the bull gear.  Then engage the back gears so that the power is transmitted ..." 

Am I missing a step somewhere?  Do I have to do something more than just pull out the Back Gear Knob?


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 3, 2017)

You must pull out the direct drive lock pin!  This pin connects the bull gear to the cone pulley.  Facing the front of the lathe it will be on the right hand side of the bull gear.


----------



## kyler (Jan 3, 2017)

{sigh} and a big DUH! thanks!


----------



## Mister Ed (Jan 3, 2017)

And when you take it out of back gear, don't forget to push the pin back in.  You'll have to rotate the cone pulley while pushing the pin in, until the hole comes around and the pin will drop in all the way.

I somehow forgot last week and spent 5 minutes trying to figure out why my motor was running but the spindle wasn't turning, LOL.


----------



## expressline99 (Jan 7, 2017)

Leaving the pin pulled out after disengaging the back gear is fun. Just like Ed I've been baffled as to why It would spin up but the work stall out when starting to cut. 

You Might also want to mark your cone pulley so you can see where the pin drops in. Makes it easier...sometimes there are markings already on them. Mine had one but was really hard to see.
Paul


----------



## kyler (Jan 7, 2017)

that is a good tip.  Thanks!


----------

